# The Official ehMac.ca PhotoBooth Thread! - *WIN* a $20 iTunes Store Gift Card!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... I imagine tons of us have these little iSight cameras built into our Macs with PhotoBooth. So... let's start a PhotoBooth thread!

I adjusted the settings to that attached thumbnails show up much larger, so it is very easy to take a picture and upload it. 

*Step 1: *Take a picture of yourself or anything else you like in PhotoBooth with your iSight camera. 

*Step 2. *Click and drag the picture to your desktop. Name it if you wish.

*Step 3.* Click on the "New Reply" button in this thread. 

*Step 4. *Towards the bottom of the reply page is a "Manage Attachments" button. Click that. When a Window pops up, click a "Chose File" button. Navigate to your PhotoBooth photo on your desktop and click "Chose."

*Step 5.* Click the upload button. When done, you can close that window. 

*Step 6.* Type a funny caption or any info you like in your post. Submit the post!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'll boldly go first!



Oh, the paperwork piling up!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

My what big eyes you have grandma!!

er

grandpa!!


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's Mine


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Come on... my picture is boring! Let's see some better photos!

Tell you what. *$20 iTunes Gift Certificate* to the best picture posted here by the end of October 31st (Gives you opportunity for pictures of you dressed up in your halloween best). 

As judged by me. Picture that makes me laugh the most. :lmao: 
_Keep it clean and pg_

Let's have em!


Anyone???


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jmain said:


> Here's Mine


:clap: :clap:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

*In My Secret Left-wing Lair w/ Tinfoil Hat*

OK, I was attempting to upload a picture but my *&#$#% "Broadband" service appears to have its upload speed crippled again at the moment. I'll have to try and upload the picture later. *&$##%^!!

...
Later - here's the picture - only _slightly_ photoshopped.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I lost all of mine when my MBP died.  But I did manage to save a few onto my Dual G5. 

So... here's me (or what I would look like on roid rage).

P.S. Can I enter on behalf of my sister? She's got a great one.

A7


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's another:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

a7mc said:


> I lost all of mine when my MBP died.  But I did manage to save a few onto my Dual G5.
> 
> So... here's me (or what I would look like on roid rage).
> 
> ...


That photo got a pretty good score... pretty good laugh! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I think its the photos in the background that made it extra funny to me for some reason.  

Sure, you can enter on behalf of your sister. (As long as you give her the gift card if she's wins!)


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

so i'm thinking...hmmmm x-ray...now I can see if my nose is indeed broken...like my doctor said...darn hockey stick...lol


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I finally uploaded my picture to Post #7 - which I edited above.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

option command what??


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

here's mine


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

ehMax said:


> That photo got a pretty good score... pretty good laugh! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I think its the photos in the background that made it extra funny to me for some reason.
> 
> Sure, you can enter on behalf of your sister. (As long as you give her the gift card if she's wins!)


Does that mean I'm in the lead? Woohoo!

Here's my sister's picture. And I promise to give her the gift card at X-mas (when she gets her first Mac) if she wins.

A7


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Vandave said:


> here's mine


Hey Dave, when you invert the colours back to normal, it's actually far scarier looking. beejacon beejacon


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Hey Dave, when you invert the colours back to normal, it's actually far scarier looking. beejacon beejacon


How do you do that?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Vandave said:


> How do you do that?


Set up the Universal Access control panel and then hit Command-Option-Control-8 ... or use Photoshop.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

*You don't want to know how I eat.*


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Did this one a while ago! If you don't get the answer, highlight the below text.
I HATE MICROSOFT


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Vexel said:


> You don't want to know how I eat.


Great picture.

I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of tweaking it in Photoshop for comic effect.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/106460650/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/54/106460650_c94678221c_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Photo Booth" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/106460636/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/53/106460636_ea8ba8dbd6_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Photo Booth" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubbergorilla/106460617/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/46/106460617_fb3419a6e1_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Photo Booth Pics" /></a>


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't have Photobooth but I have an iSight and a little app called FunnyPhotographer


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Awwww


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Cheeeeese


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Very funny ones everyone so far! I have a couple of favourites already. 

Want to see a lot more entries though. Make us laugh! (Slapstick laugh, clever laugh, silly laugh... any kind of laugh!)

You folks with iSight cameras on your MacBooks and MacBook Pro's, funny location pix get good points. :clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Very unhappy. Safari is not letting me upload images.

"POSIX error: Invalid argument” (NSPOSIXErrorDomain:22)"

And I've got some gooooooood contenders! 



































M


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ahhh... done work. Time to go home.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Ahhh... done work. Time to go home.


This one's hilarious!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

I'm itching to tweak it in PS, but I'm supposed to be working. I can see it with an even tinier head and a long snake-like neck.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

<b>Very</b> nice, Mr. Mayor! 
Love the shrunken head bit!

M


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Been a long day. Can you tell?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I want to see some funny halloween costumes tomorrow here!

(And a few more chickens posting a PhotoBooth picture here tonight!) :heybaby:


----------



## svenaxelson (Jul 23, 2006)

a study on using windows and physical appearance


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> This one's hilarious!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> I'm itching to tweak it in PS, but I'm supposed to be working. I can see it with an even tinier head and a long snake-like neck.


It wouldn't take much to make this:










Similar to this...  :clap: 









Fear and Loathing in EhMacland: Better watch out though...this is bat country!


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

#1 ~ too many drinks at chuckie cheese's bar and grill

#2 ~ response to seeing a widows xp start up logo on my mac

#3 ~ just try-in to impress the ladies....


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is my entrybeejacon


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

For some reason I could not attach this to my previous post.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

More!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

here are a few of mine


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I am not extremely creative when it comes to these things, but I decided to use my fellow pumpkin face friend, known as *Fatso*, to aid me with my photos. If I win the certificate, Fatso will get 50% of the earnings .

Photo 1: Fatso encounters a shocked AA for the first time.
Photo 2: 1920's slient film: _Fatso and the Siamese Crazy Hair Dudes_
Photo 3: Fatso takes charge with the nose picking duties.
Photo 4: Fatso aids in AA's escape from the Photo Booth!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Everyone's pictures are all so similar! I've got the Halloween theme. I couldn't decide on 2... so I attached 3. The second one looks like my eyes are melting.

(I haven't edited these, they are straight out of PhotoBooth)


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Testing out roommates MBP


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*And the winner is....*










This one made me laugh the most. For some reasons, the psycho face juxtaposed to the nice pictures in the background set me off. Congratulations a7mc! 

You'll be getting a $20 iTS code in your PM box in the next 24 hours!

:clap: 

- ehMax


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats! I like the picture as well.. lol


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

This was my favourite, submitted by Vexel, although I did like the winning entry too. I also though that ehMax's tiny head picture was quite funny, but I guess he had to disqualify himself.


----------

